# No AF



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi,

I went through  my 2nd fresh IVF cycle in May and got AF on Day 10 (26th May)..... Bled for 5 days which is normal for me.

I am normally regular with 32 day cycles.

My problem is that AF hasn't been since and it is now 45 days.... I'm worried drugs and messing about have caused me worse problems

I have done a test (in the hope I'd have 2 lines instead of the usual 1) but BFN

Has anyone else had really late AF after Tx

Burnie xx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Burnie,

I know that Mrs Redcap didnt get her AF for about 60 days i think , and another girl Jarvis was the same, all after IVF.

You could pm Mrs Redcap and she will tell ya all about it.

Hope your doing ok,

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

my af was very late for a few cycles after my bfn hun, the nurse assured me it's just hormones after all the drugs

pam xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

My first AF after ICSI was bang on my normal 32 days but the next one was about 60 days and the latest 43 days!

Like you I am slightly concerned that I have buggered up my cycles now (originally needed treatment for MF) but reading around it looks like it isn't ususal so hopefully things will return to normal in a couple of months.


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for your swift replies  .

I really don't know where I'd be without this site..... it's been a lifesaver, it's so good to be around (as such) people who REALLY know what I'm going through.

Bronte - Willl PM Mrs Redcap, how you doing on DS list at LWC..... are you at the top yet.

Feel lots better now and will continue with lots of    

Thanks again girls 

Burnie xx


----------

